# CarPlay won’t connect unless radio is reset (‘18 Cruze Diesel 8” Infortainment)



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Call Chevy Infotainment Center
1-855-478-7767


----------



## Rosa (12 mo ago)

ajb62787 said:


> Have anyone else had an issue where Apple CarPlay would not show on the upgraded 8” Infortainment display? I’ve had to reset the entire unit twice in the past 10 Days because the Projection would not switch to CarPlay. It would appear as Connected in Settings -> Apple CarPlay on the dash and Connected on the iPhone; however, it wouldn’t switch the display.


A wireless adapter is what you need! Zero problems now!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosa said:


> A wireless adapter is what you need! Zero problems now!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

